# Одеваться/одеться vs. надевать/надеть



## RhoKappa

Both these verbs mean to dress, but what are the differences between the two?


----------



## morzh

Надеть - to put on something (a coat).
Надеть пальто. Надеть платье.

Одеть - to dress someone (into something)
Одеть ребенка в зимнюю одежду.
Я одену тебя в шелка и бархат.
Он был одет в тёплое пальто.

PS. Excellent mnemonic is :
"Надеть одежду; одеть Надежду".


----------



## cyanista

Please have a look at sentences with these verbs and see if you can't figure something out for yourself. Context is always helpful.

http://www.ruscorpora.ru/search-main.html


----------



## Maroseika

Nowadays less and less natives distinguish these 2 verbs, using одеть instead of надеть. Maybe be at least foreigners will help us (if this is really necessary though).


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Nowadays less and less natives distinguish these 2 verbs, using одеть instead of надеть. Maybe be at least foreigners will help us (if this is really necessary though).



I know. It's a shame. As a matter of fact, about 80-90% of the people I met do not distinguish between the two.
Actually, "distinguish" is the wrong word here: they dropped "надень" altogether, and use "одень" almost exclusively.

"Одень куртку" and such. 

My gut feeling, in the next 10 years "надень" will share the fate of "кофе" being masculine. It will become optional, and "одень" used everywhere will become "allowed spoken form".


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> I know. It's a shame.


It's not a shame, but result of the natural development of the language. Even the dictionary of Gorbachevich (Словарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке, 2001) just "doesn't recommend" confusing these verbs but doesn't call this "wrong".


----------



## Rosett

Одеться в пальто и надеть пальто -почти одно и то же.

Надеть -может быть синонимом к накинуть(пальто).


----------



## balpeau

Одеться в пальто, а раздеться из пальто? 

Отталкиваются обычно от антонимов. Одеть - раздеть; надеть -- снять.


----------



## morzh

http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/trudnosti/36_119

This is probably the best one so far I saw.


----------



## morzh

balpeau said:


> Одеться в пальто, а раздеться из пальто?
> 
> Отталкиваются обычно от антонимов. Одеть - раздеть; надеть -- снять.



Я не уверен, что понял правильно, но:

Вьi в качестве доказательства привели пару с глаголом "одеться", которъiй существует в транзитивном и интранзитивном видах (кажется, переходной - непереходной? Забьiл). Так вот, у Вас "одеться в пальто" - транзитивньiй, а "раздеться" - интранзитивньiй, потому "раздеться из пальто" и звучит дико.
А пару надо делать из одинаковой транзитивности.

Одеться во что-то - нормальное сочетание.
Но антонимом к "одеться во что-то" будет "снять с себя что-то".

PS. Коли понял неправильно - прошу прощения.


----------



## Rosett

balpeau said:


> Одеться в пальто, а раздеться из пальто?
> 
> Отталкиваются обычно от антонимов. Одеть - раздеть; надеть -- снять.


Одеваться -это одевать себя -во что-то или вообще.

Надеть можно только конкретную вещь, не только одежду.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

balpeau said:


> Одеться в пальто, а раздеться из пальто?
> 
> Отталкиваются обычно от антонимов. Одеть - раздеть; надеть -- снять.



Чтобы раздеть подругу нужно одеть её в шубу  А если раздеться то из пальт*а*, хотя можно раздеть пальто, если оно само одето.


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> Надеть можно только конкретную вещь, не только одежду.



Значения этой фгразы я не понял - логика хромает.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

morzh said:


> Значения этой фгразы я не понял - логика хромает.



Видимо одеть можно только одежду, а надеть все что угодно. 
Хотя по Далю все интереснее. 
http://http://www.classes.ru/all-russian/russian-dictionary-Dal-term-21214.htm

Интересно получается, если к одежде "надеть" применить. Т.е. тогда не переодеться нужно, а перенадеться ??? Вместо переодень ребенка будет перенадень ребенка, как будто ребенок надет на что-то.


----------



## Rosett

morzh said:


> Значения этой фгразы я не понял - логика хромает.


Вместо шляпы на ходу
Он надел сквороду.


----------



## Natalisha

alex_cs_gsp said:


> Видимо одеть можно только одежду, а надеть все что угодно.


Теперь и я не понимаю. Одежду одеть во что? И как это сделать? 


> Хотя по Далю все интереснее.
> http://http://www.classes.ru/all-russian/russian-dictionary-dal-term-21214.htm
> 
> Интересно получается, если к одежде "надеть" применить. Т.е. тогда не переодеться нужно, а перенадеться ??? Вместо переодень ребенка будет перенадень ребенка, как будто ребенок надет на что-то.


Вы хотите все запутать? 

Одеться - переодеться.
Одеть ребенка - переодеть ребенка.

Что же тут сложного?


----------



## morzh

Я тоже ничего в последних постах не понимаю.
И про "перенадеть ребенка тоже". Совсем не понял.

Зачем все путать?

Есть простое правило; его все знают.

Надеть - что-то на что-то.
Одеть - кого-то во что-то.

Тем более, пьiтаемся объяснить иностранному товарищу.


----------



## marco_2

morzh said:


> I know. It's a shame. As a matter of fact, about 80-90% of the people I met do not distinguish between the two.
> Actually, "distinguish" is the wrong word here: they dropped "надень" altogether, and use "одень" almost exclusively.
> 
> "Одень куртку" and such.
> 
> My gut feeling, in the next 10 years "надень" will share the fate of "кофе" being masculine. It will become optional, and "одень" used everywhere will become "allowed spoken form".


 
Btw., we have exactly the same problem in Polish: according to rules we should say _włożyć kurtkę (надеть куртку), _but _ubrać dziecko _(одеть ребенка), however a lot of Poles say _*ubrać kurtkę _(*одеть куртку), which sounds terrible!
I didn't know that кофе isn't masculine any more - does it mean it's neuter now ?


----------



## morzh

marco_2 said:


> _ubrać dziecko _(одеть ребенка), however a lot of Poles say _*ubrać kurtkę_



Russian has the word "убрать" and its derivatives in the sense of "to dress into something beautiful; to adorn with" (красиво одеть), and simply "to dress" (одеть).
But it is used mostly in the literature and rarely spoken.


----------



## balpeau

morzh said:


> Я не уверен, что понял правильно, но:
> 
> Вьi в качестве доказательства привели пару с глаголом "одеться", которъiй существует в транзитивном и интранзитивном видах (кажется, переходной - непереходной? Забьiл). Так вот, у Вас "одеться в пальто" - транзитивньiй, а "раздеться" - интранзитивньiй, потому "раздеться из пальто" и звучит дико.
> А пару надо делать из одинаковой транзитивности.
> 
> Одеться во что-то - нормальное сочетание.
> Но антонимом к "одеться во что-то" будет "снять с себя что-то".
> 
> Ps. Коли понял неправильно - прошу прощения.



Я просто пошутила. Но "снять с себя пальто" звучит, конечно, более по-русски правильно. Запутывать изучающих русских не хотела. Виновата.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I usually do not like beating a dead horse, but I don't think your question was properly addressed in this thread.

*одеться/одеваться + в/во + accus*. (also could be used with an adverb) = to dress in something / to dress a certain way (в меха; в чёрное; в кожу; в Армани; хорошо; по-зимнему)
*надеть/надевать + accus* = to put something on (меховую шубу; чёрный свитер; кожаную кутрку; костюм от Армани; хорошее/дорогое платье; зимнее пальто)


P.S. *одевать/одеть*, although you have not asked about it, is indeed very often confused with надевать/надеть and means to dress someone.


----------



## Russianer

rhokappa said:


> both these verbs mean to dress, but what are the differences between the two?


 
Одеваться,надевать- глаголы несовершенного вида,отвечающие на вопрос "что делать", о действии начатом, но не законченном.
одеться, надеть - глаголы совершенного вида, "что сделать", о действии законченном, совершенном.

Пример: после бани Юля начала одеваться, но еще не оделась.
Взяла кофту и стала  её надевать, но еще не надела.
Было холодно, решила одеться потеплее и надеть тёплую кофту.
 ******************************************************


----------

